# You forgot to pack ... what?



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

Greetings all,
I want to do an article, (for my site), about the most frequently forgotten camping items, or gear.

From can openers to tents, what have you forgotten to pack - and regretted? (and the story around it if you want)

ps. If you are a super experienced camper, or a super organized camper that uses a 3-page checklist - you don't need to tell me that. LOL

I will be glad to include a link for attribution if I use your item story.

Thanks in advance.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

the camper keys


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Things I have forgotten over the years.

lighter/matches...
extra batteries...
can opener...
toilet paper....

I have not forgotten anything in a long time. Experience helps and the fact that I buy whatever I need for whatever style of camping I do for its own kit. For example, I never take anything out of the house because, the RV has everything ever needed and my hiking/backpacking gear has all its gear it needs. I never have to borrow from another location!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Went to our campground to do some winter camping. Water and electric is shut off. Forgot the key to the generator.
Cooked a beautiful London Broil on the fire. Didn't pack a knife.


----------



## campopup (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok you made me do it .... the Reservation printout with the validation number. Yes they figured it out But still felt foolish


----------



## nlh2816 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Forgotten camping gear*

Clean clothes...they were in my duffel, which never made it out of the house:sad2: Thank goodness for WalMart in Brownwood, TX


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

We went camping a few years ago and when I closed up for the night I locked my keys in the truck.Lucky for us our daughter was camping next to us and I used their vehicle to drive the forty miles back home for another set.Glad I had three sets my extra set was in the glove compartment. Never done that again.


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

I would so agree with toilet paper and lighter/matches.


----------



## carisouth (Jan 8, 2010)

firestarters, spatula


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

Flash lights, we got there and noticed we had forgotten the LIGHTS!!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

underwear 



/


----------



## annette (Mar 23, 2016)

Extra shoes and socks, and first time did not have enough food for everyone.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I have different detailed lists for what tent I'm taking, what weather is expected, how many people are going, where we're going, if I'm going alone... and still I always seem to wind up leaving something behind. And yet these have somehow been left behind at one time or another: pillow, water jug, spare propane, enough change of clothes, flashlight and even the cooler. I'm sure there's been more, but those were the major items. Pretty bad when you've got a checklist in your hand!


----------



## takemecamping (Feb 1, 2017)

worst one for me was a towel - took a shower and had to dry off with toilet paper in 40 degree temps. never again!


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

nlh2816 said:


> Clean clothes...they were in my duffel, which never made it out of the house:sad2: Thank goodness for WalMart in Brownwood, TX


Camping in Ohio, Kentucky, West Virginia means that I am usually within 20 minutes of Dollar General/Family Dollar/Walmart. I seem to pack the wrong clothes more than anything else, such as only long sleeves and it get warm etc. Those places are good for a cheap t-shirt or two.


----------



## drabbito (Nov 14, 2017)

Wine Corkscrew and Bottle opener for beer!!! Long story short we almost always camp with the kids with us so we don't usually drink adult beverages but we decided to take a Mommy & Daddy only trip for our 10 year anniversary and got all settled in to find we had no way to open our drinks LOL Luckily we found a Walmart nearby bought both and just keep them in the silverware drawer in the trailer now!


----------



## Camps&Trails (Mar 6, 2018)

Forgot to pack my survival kit, here it is.


----------



## Camping Lover 4 Life (Jun 6, 2018)

*Great Topic*

This is a great topic because without a doubt you always forget something... Lol...anyway I thought my site would be helpful to know about all the different items needed for a camping trip..... www.Campingstore.me


----------



## Camping Lover 4 Life (Jun 6, 2018)

*Geeze Laweeeze*

I wonder, did you ever get the bottle of wine opened? Also here is a site that may help with future Camping adventures.... Camping ? Best Camping Products And Accessories For You.


----------



## Billy02 (May 8, 2018)

basic things like lighter/match and yes i forgot to bring knife once and yeah that trip was very hard, but then i had to improvise and thanks to all those viking series that i watched, helped me big time.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I come from England, and have done most of my camping/caravanning in Europe, mainly France. As long as I've got the car, caravan, passports and tickets, it doesn't matter what I've forgotten, I can always buy whatever it is that I have forgotten. My thoughts are that I've got to forget something, its my good luck thing, so my holiday (or as you Americans call vacation), will go right


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Although not for camping, I bought some yaktrax for when it snows. Best thing I ever bought:biggrin:


----------

